# Canadian Boutique FX Pedal Manufacters?



## dirtdog (Oct 24, 2006)

hey everyone,

I'm doing some research for an article I'm writing and I'm having a tough time coming up with a comprehensive list of Canada boutique pedal manufacturers. 

Has anyone got such a list or can anyone point me to a source such as an industry directory, etc?

Please and thanks...

DD


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

www.Diamondpedals.com

http://www.mjmguitarfx.com/

www.radialeng.com

http://www.drscientist.ca/

also goudiefx


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.empresseffects.com/

http://www.sherlockaudio.ca/

http://www.retrotownmusic.com/catalog/default.php?manufacturers_id=46

....all eastern ontario ????? whazupwidat??? nice stuff though


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I really like this guys products and super service also:

http://www.goudiefx.com/


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://www.mjmguitarfx.com/

Top notch stuff.

CT.


----------



## dirtdog (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks guys - keep 'em coming if there's any more. 

I didn't realize Radial was Cdn. I guess I wasn't paying attention to the mags and the ads!

DD


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> www.Diamondpedals.com
> 
> http://www.mjmguitarfx.com/
> 
> ...


I've never heard of Drscientist before...looks like he has some cool stuff.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I've never heard of Drscientist before...looks like he has some cool stuff.


His website is pretty cool/different. AFAIK, he's one of the few pedal builders in Canada from the west coast.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.quadrant.net/axisresearch/

:banana:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

man, how could you guys leave out JC Maillet?


he has the best DIY effect site around....he's out in BC & also builds/fixes stuff

http://www.lynx.bc.ca/~jc/

lots of useful tech info on old amps


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just found this one based in Montreal. They do mods too.

http://www.solidgoldfx.com


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Chito said:


> Just found this one based in Montreal. They do mods too.
> 
> http://www.solidgoldfx.com


Yup, Greg's a great guy I own one of his ts808 clones and Russell from GoudieFX is great too, I'd wholeheartedly reccomend these 2 builders to anyone.


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you for remembering me!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Yup, Greg's a great guy I own one of his ts808 clones and Russell from GoudieFX is great too, I'd wholeheartedly reccomend these 2 builders to anyone.


+1 for GoudieFX too. Great guy to deal with and excellent products. I got his compressor which he demoed for me when I came to pick it up from him.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

For all your needs in midi switching.

http://www.axess-electronics.com/


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Chito said:


> +1 for GoudieFX too. Great guy to deal with and excellent products. I got his compressor which he demoed for me when I came to pick it up from him.


Check out his G-Drive if you ever need a smooth as butter od with alot of gain to boot, I'm really satisfied with mine, it's kickin all kinds of arse all over the place.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Chito said:


> +1 for GoudieFX too.


+1 for GoudieFX three. Actually, my new compressor didn't work out of the box, (had a very minor mis-wiring as it turned out) so I contacted him, made a deal to have him mod my Crowther Hotcake for true-bypass at the same time he was fixing my comp. I shipped him both pedals, in NO time flat I had back a modded Hotcake and a sweet comp! Great service, considering the guy already had my money!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I took a chance and picked up a GoudieFX Compressor on Ebay. Unbelieveable. Makes my Strat sing. Love it. I was so impressed that a couple of weeks later I picked up his 808+ which is a TS based pedal with more gain available. Awesome. Almost bought his G-Drive today on Ebay but I was too late and the auction ended. I have a sh*t load of pedals I am considering getting rid of now. His pedals are definitely worth a try (especially for the price) and service is second to none. :rockon:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm surprised that no one has posted the link to Retro Sonic yet. I don't have any of their pedals but I've seen some very good reviews. AFAIK RetroSonic is based in Ottawa. Here is the link:

http://www.retro-sonic.com


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is a great thread for my question.

All I realy want and need is a great delay AND a great boost/overdrive.

OK...who makes such a beast in one box?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Probably some sort of multi - effect box. I have never seen a delay/OD/boost in one pedal otherwise. But as far as the OD/Boost I highly recommend the crew at diamond pedals, great product.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Probably some sort of multi - effect box. I have never seen a delay/OD/boost in one pedal otherwise. But as far as the OD/Boost I highly recommend the crew at diamond pedals, great product.


Did a bit of Googling and it looks like the Carl Martin Quattro box has everything
I would need. I just cant believe the price !!!!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just found another Canadian Pedal manufacturer. 

Landmine Pedal Company


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you guys know of anyone who does quality pedal repairs in the Vancouver area?? I would use GoudieFX or Solid Gold FX but if I could find someone local that would be even better. I'd like to avoid shipping charges, but not in exchange for a crappy repair job. 

Thanks


----------

